# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Plusieurs certificats SSL pour plusieurs sites en https

## Sharrigann

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur IIS 7.5 avec l'Administrateur WebDev.

J'ai cre deux sites https dans IIS et achet deux certificats SSL.

Lors de l'attribution du 1er certificat SSL au 1er site, pas de problme, mis  part que le 2e site SSL hrite du mme certificat ?

Lors de l'attribution du 2e certificat SSL au 2e site, j'ai le messages :

"Ajouter une liaison de site. Un ou plusieurs sites utilisent la mme liaison HTTPS configure avec un certificat diffrent. Etes vous sr de vouloir rutiliser cette liaison HTTPS et raffecter les autres sites pour utiliser le nouveau certificat ?"

Si je clique oui, le 1er site  le mme certificat que le 2e et vice-versa si je rechange le certificat du 1er site ...  ::(: 

Est-il possible de loger plusieurs sites https avec chacun son certificat SSL ?
Si oui comment fait-on ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## fredoche

En gros t'as 2 solutions :
soit tu dclines une IP par site
soit tu passes  IIS8, donc win 2012, et tu mets en place le SNI RFC4366 : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication

De toute faon le support tendu de 2008R2 s'arrte en janvier prochain, t'as intrt  y penser

----------

